
Robinhood Now Offering Options - jtraffic
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-13/robinhood-offers-free-options-trading-as-it-builds-customer-base
======
tedmiston
Post with direct link -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15917516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15917516)

